

Scientists guilty of manslaughter for failing to predict severity of earthquake - m0nty
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/europe/italy/9626075/LAquila-earthquake-scientists-sentenced-to-six-years-in-jail.html

======
krob
This is retarded. Scientists cannot accurately predict earthquakes, they just
want an escape goat.

